# HR20/HR21/HR22/R22: 0x0254/0x0255 - Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all MPEG-4 DVRs, software versions 0x0254 and 0x255.

Release notes:
HR2x (0x254) - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133236 
HR21x/R22 (0x255) - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133238

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...and before anyone asks, there's nothing different between 0x0254 and 0x0255; they're just for different receivers. 0x0255 is not "newer."

0x0254 is for HR20-700 and HR20-100.
0x0255 is for HR21-100, HR21-200, HR21-700, HR21Pro, and R22-100.


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

I have an HR20-700 with 0x254 as of this morning. The first thing I checked was my To Do list, and some of the list was not there anymore. I did a search for the missing shows, and they can't be found. Is this a re-population issue?

Missing are:
1) Saving Grace
2) The Closer
3) The Cleaner


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's possible that the to do list will populate fully in the next 24 hours.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

A new software download leads to a unit restart. It takes a while for all the program guide data to repopulate - it loads the first day's worth or so right away, but the rest dribbles in more slowly.


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds about right. It was strange because some were there, and some not. I'll give it 24 hours.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

So why are we receiving a new national release so soon?!? I got this one early this morning on my HR20-100, about a week after the last national release.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Minor changes were required to the last national release.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

Interesting. The firmware site:

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20

still shows 235 to be the current HR20 national release. The HR21 site does show 255 as the current release.

Checked my HR20-100 and it has 254 so something is wrong with the site above.


----------



## davidi (Dec 3, 2006)

HR21-700 - It works - nevermind


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Got 0x0255 this morning and boy is it an improvement! Everything is faster. The only problem I have is that I had to go in and turn off the new notice feature. That was annoying! As for loss of guide data, mine appears to be fine. My to do list is still the same as it was last night.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

tvjay said:


> Got 0x0255 this morning and boy is it an improvement! Everything is faster. The only problem I have is that I had to go in and turn off the new notice feature. That was annoying! As for loss of guide data, mine appears to be fine. My to do list is still the same as it was last night.


What is the "new notice" feature?


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

[QUOTE:
Originally Posted by lucky13 
Issue: Picture frozen after pause; remote unresponsive
Model: HR20-700
Report: 20080712-1DA6

Similar to what others have reported. System will not respond after pressing PAUSE. Happens frequently, but not consistently.

Did not have the national release or previous CE on this box. Updated from 248.

Also--I have 4 HR20-700s. This occurs (so far) on only one of them.[/QUOTE]

Happened again, on the same box, this time on a recording (SG Atlantis). Prior incident was live TV.

Issue: Pause program, system locks up; remote unresposive
RBR restores normal operation
Model: HR20-700
Report: 20080715-2149


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Found my HR20-700 locked up this morning, although it updated to 254 overnight. So I can only assume that it locked up AFTER the update.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, this is not the issue thread. If you have issue, please post them in the appropriate issue thread.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

schneid said:


> Interesting. The firmware site:
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20
> 
> ...


0x254 is on staggered release and is very likely on Tp31 (I didn't check this morning). My Tp31 connection is down at the moment.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> 0x254 is on staggered release and is very likely on Tp31 (I didn't check this morning). My Tp31 connection is down at the moment.


Thanks for the clarification....shows how dependent we have gotten on that other site of yours.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

schneid said:


> What is the "new notice" feature?


There is a pop-up that says something like,

This show will record. For more information press the info button. To record this show as a series link press record again.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

What is this new feature called "Triple Tap support"? I looked at the search for shows screens and they did not look any different to me.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

JerseyBoy said:


> What is this new feature called "Triple Tap support"? I looked at the search for shows screens and they did not look any different to me.


When you are in a search screen, you can tap the numeric keypad for the letters, just like texting on a cell phone. 2 = A, 22 = B, 222 = C and so on. Once you get used to it, it should be easier than scooting the cursor over the letters.

.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You sure are right. Once you go triple, you'll never go back.


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

Got it! So much faster - I wonder if it was ever this snappy before? It had become so sluggish over time that I got used to the slowness I guess.

One thing I did notice was the record light is glowing RED not AMBER now. Anyone else have this behavior?

HR20-700 Ox254


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ramalama said:


> Got it! So much faster - I wonder if it was ever this snappy before? It had become so sluggish over time that I got used to the slowness I guess.
> 
> One thing I did notice was the record light is glowing RED not AMBER now. Anyone else have this behavior?
> 
> HR20-700 Ox254


I have an HR21-100 and the record light is still orange.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> 0x254 is on staggered release and is very likely on Tp31 (I didn't check this morning). My Tp31 connection is down at the moment.


I have CE OX254 from Friday. Is this the same and should I expect another download?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I have CE OX254 from Friday. Is this the same and should I expect another download?


Same one....now its a National release.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Same one....now its a National release.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

Ramalama said:


> Got it! So much faster - I wonder if it was ever this snappy before? It had become so sluggish over time that I got used to the slowness I guess.
> 
> One thing I did notice was the record light is glowing RED not AMBER now. Anyone else have this behavior?
> 
> HR20-700 Ox254


I noticed that too, a more robust orange..


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

So roll-out is occurring West to East?


----------



## edlex (Jul 5, 2008)

capegator said:


> So roll-out is occurring West to East?


Well I'm in Miami and my HR21-100 got 0x255 @ 3:49am last night.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

capegator said:


> So roll-out is occurring West to East?


Unknown. Mine came down this morning (both 0x254 and 0x255).


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Got 0x255 here in Philly on my HR21-100 this morning at 3:51am. Strangely enough, my two D10-300s were updated as well (but with different software, of course).


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Update download at 1.36am today

1 item had been removed from my to do list. Fox 12 Sunday 10am F1 Racing. I went to the guide and the schedule for Sunday was there when looking at F1 in the schedule no record icon next to it. Had to press record button for it to be done.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

While I am not discounting the problems some of had, I definitly consider this NR worthy. I have had ZERO problems since downloading Friday and while I am not a 'power user' like some here I have put the HR20 through its paces this week.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. I have done a little bit of cleanup in this thread ..

If you made comments regarding the past performance of a firmware version that was in a Cutting Edge release cycle, then I have removed those comments from this thread. As always what happens in the Cutting Edge forum .. Stays in the Cutting Edge forum.

The firmware version 0x254 and 0x255 are now being streamed out. Please continue to report issues in the issues thread and discuss the release here in this thread.

Thank You.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I still don't have it in Michigan. Can I force a download?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I still don't have it in Michigan. Can I force a download?


No. When it is available in your area DIRECTV will push it to you. Until that happens if you force a download you will get 0x0235.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1682817 said:


> No. When it is available in your area DIRECTV will push it to you. Until that happens if you force a download you will get 0x0235.


That's what I figured. Thanks for saving me the effort.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks, this is not the issue thread. If you have issue, please post them in the appropriate issue thread.


Now I've done it --incurrred the wrath of the moderators!

OK, I've reposted in the right place--delete my errant post form this thread it you wish.

That's what I get for taking a couple of weeks off.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. I have done a little bit of cleanup in this thread ..
> 
> If you made comments regarding the past performance of a firmware version that was in a Cutting Edge release cycle, then I have removed those comments from this thread. As always what happens in the Cutting Edge forum .. Stays in the Cutting Edge forum.
> 
> ...


So how are we supposed to discuss this release if we can't talk about issues or how things have not been fixed since the last NR? 

As for my post that was removed (again), I had the last NR (before it got yanked) and thus my comments were not related directly to the CE and only related to the fact that the issue was still reported with people running *this* version prior to it going NR.

So, since we apparently can't talk about a specific issue, I will just leave it as - IMO This release was not ready to go NR. :nono2:


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. I have done a little bit of cleanup in this thread ..
> 
> If you made comments regarding the past performance of a firmware version that was in a Cutting Edge release cycle, then I have removed those comments from this thread. As always what happens in the Cutting Edge forum .. Stays in the Cutting Edge forum.
> 
> ...


As the previously tested versions are identical to these NR versions, isn't the past performance kind of an important thing to discuss? If the performance was stellar, wouldn't that be something to be happy about and share? This isn't an issue thread, correct?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr. Booda said:


> As the previously tested versions are identical to these NR versions, isn't the past performance kind of an important thing to discuss? If the performance was stellar, wouldn't that be something to be happy about and share? This isn't an issue thread, correct?


All I can say is there is a bigger picture .. your voices have been heard .. Decisions have been made .. You can discuss things from today forward.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had the update for 14 hours now and my boxes haven't locked up yet. Yeah!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr. Booda said:


> I've had the update for 14 hours now and my boxes haven't locked up yet. Yeah!


This is good to hear.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> This is good to hear.


Thanks. I hope it continues.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Dr. Booda said:


> I've had the update for 14 hours now and my boxes haven't locked up yet. Yeah!


Setting the bar kinda low, eigh? :lol:


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> All I can say is there is a bigger picture .. your voices have been heard .. Decisions have been made .. You can discuss things from today forward.


As of today, on NR 0x254, my HR20-700 is still locking up following a pause on a recorded program (as reported in the issues thread).

Can anyone correlate the likelyhood of a freeze with the length of the program being played back?

For me it seems to happen when viewing longer recordings, such as the 4-5 hour live Tour de France broacast.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Setting the bar kinda low, eigh? :lol:


Yeah, to be honest I've never had any update in 2 years fail that fast. Just having some fun on an otherwise slow day.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> As of today, on NR 0x254, my HR20-700 is still locking up following a pause on a recorded program (as reported in the issues thread).
> 
> Can anyone correlate the likelyhood of a freeze with the length of the program being played back?
> 
> For me it seems to happen when viewing longer recordings, such as the 4-5 hour live Tour de France broacast.


I just tried an old recording of a 2:15 length movie and it worked OK. I bounced around for the entire length of the recording and it paused fine.

How far into the recording were you when it stopped?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> As of today, on NR 0x254, my HR20-700 is still locking up following a pause on a recorded program (as reported in the issues thread).
> 
> Can anyone correlate the likelyhood of a freeze with the length of the program being played back?
> 
> For me it seems to happen when viewing longer recordings, such as the 4-5 hour live Tour de France broacast.


I've have had the pause-freeze-up happen on shorter programs. The last one was on a 2 hour movie and the previous one on a 1 hour program.... always on a MPEG4 HD recording, but I don't know if it is limited to MPEG4 HD since that's almost all that I watch. The last one wasn't a total freeze-up but something was sucking up so much of the CPU that the it took up to 30 seconds to respond to a remote keypress.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Dr. Booda said:


> How far into the recording were you when it stopped?


18 and 39 minutes. Haven't gotten back to it yet. Gotta mow the lawn.:nono:


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Okay, folks can be on either side of this, either 1) new s/w means better operation (?) or 2) the coders are making major mistakes and trying to 'fix' them.

In either case, it's beginning (after 2-3 s/w loads in the last couple of weeks) beginning to worry LOTS of my clients (including myself). 

A new s/w load maybe every month, no problem. It's rare that some machine out there (my clients have close to 4000+ HR units in MDU plants), takes an exception to the new load. Heck, one of my HR20-100's got 'perturbed' on one of the last loads a couple weeks ago.

But I would say at this point, that with some reporting that releases were 'rolled back', and now we get (yet again) another (perhaps) 'fast fix' of whatever problems, I have to wonder what the heck is going on. I know that in the back of my mind is that the 'new' signal strength screens are probably in the new s/w, but 'hidden' until they send the 'trip' command (not an entire new s/w load), just like what happened when DirecTV10 went active. 

But I woke up this morning to a bunch of phone calls asking, why the new s/w just literally days since the last one? I know that nobody here can really say, but recent news reports on how bad the DirecTV software is, has perhaps been the stick that's nudged them a bit (or more than a bit?).


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> As of today, on NR 0x254, my HR20-700 is still locking up following a pause on a recorded program (as reported in the issues thread).
> 
> Can anyone correlate the likelyhood of a freeze with the length of the program being played back?
> 
> For me it seems to happen when viewing longer recordings, such as the 4-5 hour live Tour de France broacast.





cartrivision said:


> I've have had the pause-freeze-up happen on shorter programs. The last one was on a 2 hour movie and the previous one on a 1 hour program.... always on a MPEG4 HD recording, but I don't know if it is limited to MPEG4 HD since that's almost all that I watch. The last one wasn't a total freeze-up but something was sucking up so much of the CPU that the it took up to 30 seconds to respond to a remote keypress.


I don't really understand this issue, mainly b/c I can't reproduce it. I've watched recordings, paused from time-to-time for varying lengths of time, even to the point of activating the screensaver, and haven't locked up an HR2x yet. This has been on recordings of 30min, 1 & 2hrs. I'm going to add some Tour recordings to the mix, but don't really expect anything different.


----------



## Fatboy72 (Jan 21, 2008)

I just checked and my Hr20-700 is still running 0x0235. Everything seems fine with it.


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

Yesterday afternoon wife calls that on our HR20-100 every show to be played was automatically giving the "do you want to delete", so I assume the new code had gotten in and more than likely a reboot was necessary as something was weird. We only had this problem maybe twice since Sept. 07. Only other time a couple of lockups (current channel would still display) or empty menus, that a unplug would fix.

But after a reboot (via remote) it still had 0x0235. 

Did not check this morning if new version made it in.


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

I noticed that last night as well.



Ramalama said:


> Got it! So much faster - I wonder if it was ever this snappy before? It had become so sluggish over time that I got used to the slowness I guess.
> 
> One thing I did notice was the record light is glowing RED not AMBER now. Anyone else have this behavior?
> 
> HR20-700 Ox254


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

say-what said:


> I don't really understand this issue, mainly b/c I can't reproduce it. I've watched recordings, paused from time-to-time for varying lengths of time, even to the point of activating the screensaver, and haven't locked up an HR2x yet. This has been on recordings of 30min, 1 & 2hrs. I'm going to add some Tour recordings to the mix, but don't really expect anything different.


Some of the units have the bug, some don't.

I have 4 HR20-700s. I have this problem on only one of them; the other three are (to this point) trouble-free.

This may have to do with the manufacturing plant, but I can't lift the DVR's up enough to check for that info. I had asked once if there were a relationship between any part of the serial number or receiver number and the manufacturing site, but apparently not.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1682817 said:


> No. When it is available in your area DIRECTV will push it to you. Until that happens if you force a download you will get 0x0235.


not true, I forced it yesterday


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Updated both HR20s yesterday from ox0251. No problems Never had a problem on either receivers with updates in the almost 2 years that I've had them. Very reliable!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Cobra said:


> not true, I forced it yesterday


Then the odds are very good you would have gotten it overnight anyway.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Cobra said:


> not true, I forced it yesterday


As Stuart said your box was probably authorized to get the update and it would have downloaded over night.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

No difference after the D/L besides Showcases getting re-named and the silly and useless "Record" message box. I think it's all a big PR scam.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Maruuk said:


> No difference after the D/L besides Showcases getting re-named and the silly and useless "Record" message box. I think it's all a big PR scam.


As a new owner, I like the box... If I read correctly, it can be turned off.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> No difference after the D/L besides Showcases getting re-named and the silly and useless "Record" message box. I think it's all a big PR scam.


Press Menu-->Parental, Fav's & Setup-->System Setup-->Display-->turn "Recordings Tips" off.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> Can anyone correlate the likelyhood of a freeze with the length of the program being played back?
> For me it seems to happen when viewing longer recordings, such as the 4-5 hour live Tour de France broacast.


I had this problem in the fall of 06. I record all baseball and football games for six hours, hey, you never know what will happen. Anyhow, back then after about 3 or 4 hours I could count on all kinds of wacky things happening. If I recall correctly, that occurred when I was using the HDMI connection on my two Sony CRT Hi Def sets. Switching to component solved the problems.

I hope this isn't going to happen again. I did get rid of the Sonys and switched to Pannys and never had the problem again.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> 18 and 39 minutes. Haven't gotten back to it yet. Gotta mow the lawn.:nono:


Oh, good. That was not what I was experiencing way back when.

Rich


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

The guide on both my DVRs is slow. Has anyone tried anything to fix this?


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

255 as of 3:49am last night.

Everything seems to be running fine at the moment...I'm optimistic at the moment but that could change quickly.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Did anyone in NJ get either update? I'm still on 0235.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Is it me or is Media Share whickedly inconsistent? I can never get photos to work right and when I finally do, it works only for a few photos and blam its done. I'm using WMP 11 XP and Vista, Viiv 1.7, and TVersity 0.9.11.4. I'm bumming hard on this because I like hearing my music library and watching my photo library too. I have a little girl who jsut turned 1, I have thousands of pictures of her I want to see...


----------



## Freshy (Sep 28, 2006)

johnd55 said:


> I noticed that last night as well.


Same here. It had done this sporadically before, now it seems permanent. Is this across the board for everyone?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

My trick play on the OTA recording of McNeil Lehrer tonight seemed a little better than normal. Maybe there is some improvement.

Thanks for the tip, Michael & Eric!


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Issue: studdering playback of Wipeout recording.
Some shows, trick play response is delayed others it is fast. Pretty confident at this point the DTV software will never be without SIGNIFIGANT BUGS. Bummer!

20080717-26CC


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

Well I must have jinxed it. All the problems with trick play, slow response, are back. It was so fast yesterday. Could this be running Windows LOL?????

My Wipeout was wiped out - went straight to Delete? 

Red light is so annoying that I don't want to record.

But the largest annoyance is I lost Tuner 1 and cannot dim those *&^%^&^
lights any more. 

Looking for a large piece of smoked plexiglass to glue to the front of this thing. Well, maybe Velcro...


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had ox0254 on both HR20s for 2-3 days now. No problems on either receiver. Everything is running great. Again, never had any problems on either receiver since I got them. I don't understand why some receivers have problems and others don't when they're running on the same software. I'm thankful I don't!


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Is it me or is Media Share whickedly inconsistent? I can never get photos to work right and when I finally do, it works only for a few photos and blam its done. I'm using WMP 11 XP and Vista, Viiv 1.7, and TVersity 0.9.11.4. I'm bumming hard on this because I like hearing my music library and watching my photo library too. I have a little girl who jsut turned 1, I have thousands of pictures of her I want to see...


Yes, it is inconsistent. I can almost never get it to work with WMP. Tversity seems to work OK, but I have one HR21-700 that although it's connected to the network and the internet, does NOT show Music/Photo/Video -- that one is making me nuts.

But then again, I hardly ever use it. I just want to know that it will work, when I want it to work.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

I've just experienced video dropout from a recording (I have a HR21/200). I am running HDMI to my 988 Denon and then HDMI from that to my TV. When I posted in another forum, the thought there was that it was my Direct DVR. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

So far I only have one basic problem to report between using both of my 2 HR20-700's - the guide speed is inconsistent - sometimes fast, sometimes slow. 

Since this occurs without any pattern, there is no report number to submit.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

I have had an HR20 for 18 months or so. Everytime there is an update,(last night for example) local channel 9-1 is lost. I have to reset the antenna setting and then it starts to work again. This has been noted by myself and several other Minnesota HR20 users for over a year I would say. Is there any solution? Or should I just replace with an HR21 and AM 21 ? Thanks


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

smiddy said:


> Is it me or is Media Share whickedly inconsistent? I can never get photos to work right and when I finally do, it works only for a few photos and blam its done. I'm using WMP 11 XP and Vista, Viiv 1.7, and TVersity 0.9.11.4. I'm bumming hard on this because I like hearing my music library and watching my photo library too. I have a little girl who jsut turned 1, I have thousands of pictures of her I want to see...


Yesterday I reinstalled Tversity on my Desktop computer because certain folders were not appearing on the screen when they had before. I installed it in a folder called "Tversity1" just incase some registry issues remain resident within the system. I'm using 1.0.0.2 RC1 with all of the codec packages found on their site. Everything is running fine now through my wife connection without any glitches.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Receiver: HR21-700

This morning I got the 771 error again on tuner 2. I only got this error on the local MPEG-4 and national MPEG-4 channels. The SD and MPEG-2 HD channels seem to be fine this morning. A reset fixed the issue. I will generate and report and lunch when I go home and post it here.

Diagnostic Report ID: 20080718-2AA6


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

Still 235 here in SW FLA.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

capegator said:


> Still 235 here in SW FLA.


And in Central New Jersey. 235 is running so well. I wish there was a way to deny downloads. 235 is all I ever wanted. I await the new NRs with great trepidation.

Rich


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I got 0x00 this morning -- maybe they are starting over from scratch?? :lol:


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

ATARI said:


> I got 0x00 this morning -- maybe they are starting over from scratch?? :lol:


Really? I'm not a computer guy, but is that because we hit 255 with the last version?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Dr. Booda said:


> Really? I'm not a computer guy, but is that because we hit 255 with the last version?


I've been told it's a glitch. I should have gotten 0x254 on my HR20-100.

I am going to force a download and reboot and hope for the best.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

ATARI said:


> I got 0x00 this morning -- maybe they are starting over from scratch?? :lol:


Might want to force another download. My HR20-100 did the same thing and had a few weird issues. A forced download fixed it. Someone else reported their's showed 0x00 too.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Was watching Be Kind Rewind last night and there was brutal video dropout, freeze and glitching all over the place. It even wiped out the part where Jerry explains "Sweding" which is the key to the whole film. This after 255. Another happy D* customer.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

several freezes when ehternet cable is attached.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

poppo said:


> Might want to force another download. My HR20-100 did the same thing and had a few weird issues. A forced download fixed it. Someone else reported their's showed 0x00 too.


Yep, rebooted, and redownloaded did the trick. Clock was and is correct.

No problems so far with old or new recordings. Remote response seems a bit zippier, too.


----------



## DZB (May 16, 2008)

I have the update and the only problem I am having is when I got to guide or list the top of the window is black and the type is unreadable. The grid is fine it's only on the top, where the show name and duration are shown. I can't find any settings for guide color or font.


----------



## Wired (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi. I posted this in the issues thread yesterday (7/18/08) but I'd also really appreciate some feedback from anyone with similar issues or any ideas concerning a few related questions.... (I'd post the links to the original posts but that's not enabled until I've posted 5 times so the entire post appears below)....

7/18/08, 7:24 PM:

Issue: Unit frozen requiring RBR (Network plugged in)
Receivers affected: HR21-100
Diagnostic Key: N/A

Description: Hi all. This is my first post but I have found these boards invaluable as a source of information and I appreciate the work of moderators and all those working hard to keep the lines of communication open with DirecTV to hopefully continue real improvements on these sometimes frustrating units.

I have had my brand new HR21-100 for nearly 2 months when I upgraded to MPEG 4 (still have my trusty HR10-250 working fine as always) and received 0x0255 a couple of days ago. While on the previous version of 0x0231, I read in posts that some discovered that frequent freezes requiring RBR seemed to stop after people disconnected their network connection. Like others, my unit was freezing for weeks (no response to Power from remote or at the console) approx every 1-2 days with 2 days being more common. Once I unplugged the network cable from my unit, there were no more freeze incidents and this covered a period of nearly 3 weeks!

When I discovered I got 0x0255 around 3 AM on Wednesday 7/16, with its laundry list of fixes, some very specific, some a little more general like "stability", I put it through it's paces for about an hour trying various menu functions and moving around the program guide. I noticed right away that responsiveness of the unit was faster than I had experienced before the update.

After my little test session, I decided to plug the Ethernet cable back in around 5:30 PM. I went to On Demand and downloaded a movie without incident. I watched part of the movie and used the unit on various channels the rest of the evening without any issues. I powered the unit off as is my habit. When I got home from work on Thursday and checked the unit around 6:30 PM, I discovered that like so many times on 0x0231, it was frozen - no picture or sound output and wouldn't respond to power from remote or console. I did the RBR and it was fine for the rest of the night. I decided to leave the Ethernet cable plugged in to test what happens over the next couple days. It still responds to Power this morning.

Has anyone else had the freezing problem with their units and noticed that the problem does not occur when the Ethernet cable isn't plugged into the unit that they think is related to the software? Does anybody think that I actually have a defective box that is worth replacing? Any other suggestions (like trying the other Ethernet jack on the unit as stupid as that may sound)?

Any and all help is sincerely appreciated!
Best regards,
Wired

Later that evening:

Came home tonight to find the HR21-100 frozen again. I now have the Ethernet cable unplugged again and I expect that it won't freeze again as long as the cable is unplugged. I guess if I want to download something on-demand I'll have to plug the cable in until it's finished downloaded and then disconnect it so it doesn't eventually freeze. Can anybody help with the questions above?

Thanks again,

Wired


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

ATARI said:


> I got 0x00 this morning -- maybe they are starting over from scratch?? :lol:


I had 251 then 0x00 showed up for a couple of days now I have 254. Haven't had any problems with any of them


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

why are 254 and 255 national releases? i had 4 episodes of the dog whisperer that recorded yeserday on my HR21-700 with 0255 CE...all shows were there but none of them would play..so none recorded..then when i did an RBR to try and get them to play they were all gone from the list...thanks for this release D*..and yet somehow its going national...im going back to 0235 now because i had NO problems with that whatsoever...and hopefully i wont get 255 again for a while.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Just after 255 had a couple of channel guides read "Upcoming" for one show only into infinity, and you couldn't record on the channel since it listed no current show. A reboot cured it.


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

Well...

I've noticed that I have NO media share capabilities at all now.

Nothing...


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

I have lost everything on the Movies and Stuff tab on my HR21p. My playlist is fine and unaffected. I checked my HR20 and it has 3 PPV movies and a few showcases. Seems odd it would be completely empty. Not sure if I should post a Diagnostic Report here.... anyways anyone else see this?


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

My Media Share stuff is now back too.

I did a reset of to the default settings under the networking section and there it was...all big and bad.

Guide speed seems to be OK and I've yet to encounter the first freeze up since the new software installation but I'm now knocking on a big piece of wood...you just never know.


----------



## vandi (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm getting an uable to download open the door and RBR. No love there ..... any suggestions?


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

vandi said:


> I'm getting an uable to download open the door and RBR. No love there ..... any suggestions?


Try unpluging for 10 to 15 min see if that helps.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Before this new NR my HR20-700 would lockup at least once if not several times every 24 hours when connected to the network. Unplugging from the network always resolved this issue.
After receiving the NR I plugged the unit back into the network 2 days ago and the unit hasn't locked up yet and Media Share seems to be working fine as far as playing music is concerned. I haven't tried veiwing pics yet. I'm using WMP11.
So far I'm a happy camper.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Just an idea. Since we have dedicated "Issues" and "Disussion" threads perhaps with every new release a "Issues Resolved" thread could be created so we could post what issues that we were having that have been resolved because of the new NR/CE. I'm sure Dtv would like to know this as well as issues. Might make it easier for them instead of weeding through all the "Discussion"posts.
Give Dtv some positive feedback instead of just complaints.


----------



## flabingo (Jan 9, 2008)

I have HR-20-700 and I think I have only one digital out. That is HDMI. If I change my A/V to HDMI will my audio be any better. I live in Florida and only have 235 at this time


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say THANK YOU D* for triple-tap. Wife and I both love it!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

vandi said:


> I'm getting an uable to download open the door and RBR. No love there ..... any suggestions?


Not every receiver is authorized to receive 0x254/0x255 at the moment. That should happen in the next few days.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Just after 255 had a couple of channel guides read "Upcoming" for one show only into infinity, and you couldn't record on the channel since it listed no current show. A reboot cured it.


There was likely a corruption in the guide cache .. Did you reboot twice within 30 minutes? If so, this would have caused your guide cache to flush and completely rebuild.


----------



## ruthiesea (Dec 6, 2006)

My HR20-700 still shows a 0x235 update on 6/17. After all of the complaints about 0x255 I don't know whether I should be worried or glad that I haven't gotten any updates. Anybody have an idea why I have not gotten any updates? Should I call D* to tell them that I have a problem with updating?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

ruthiesea said:


> My HR20-700 still shows a 0x235 update on 6/17. After all of the complaints about 0x255 I don't know whether I should be worried or glad that I haven't gotten any updates. Anybody have an idea why I have not gotten any updates? Should I call D* to tell them that I have a problem with updating?


I'm in Colorado, and I haven't gotten this update, either. Actually, I didn't know anything about it. Still running the 6/17 release. Anyone know what gives?


----------



## ddickhut (Jun 25, 2008)

First blank recording with immediate keep or delete screen upon playback with 254 software downloaded on 7-16-08 to stock HR20-700(no external HDD, no network). When I tuned to the same channel, saw the "searching for signal 771" message on local ABC channel 13, and then several hours later, the same channel had a picture

Before 235 release, NEVER had any blank recordings/IKD recordings. Since 235, it has been a disaster.

What I don't understand is the priorities of the D* engineering management and software engineers. With 254, we now have balloon tips that appear but still have the major issues of blank recordings and freezes? Having been in computer software and hardware development, I don't know why these major issues are not a top priority and other minor features put on hold until these major issues are resolved. Perhaps someone with D* development can comment


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

.. As for the Pause/Freeze issues .. you should no longer be seeing this in Live TV .. DIRECTV found a problem and corrected it this past week. Some old recordings may still exhibit this behavior, but new recordings and Live TV should be working correctly now.


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

ruthiesea said:


> My HR20-700 still shows a 0x235 update on 6/17. After all of the complaints about 0x255 I don't know whether I should be worried or glad that I haven't gotten any updates. Anybody have an idea why I have not gotten any updates? Should I call D* to tell them that I have a problem with updating?


I have an HR21-100 and currently have the NR of 0x0255. I have had no problems whatsoever since the upgrade a few nights ago.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

ruthiesea said:


> My HR20-700 still shows a 0x235 update on 6/17. After all of the complaints about 0x255 I don't know whether I should be worried or glad that I haven't gotten any updates. Anybody have an idea why I have not gotten any updates? Should I call D* to tell them that I have a problem with updating?


Same here in South Florida. I too am happy with 0x235. I thought I would have received the new NR by now. Seems like people are having a lot of problems with the new release.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, I wrote the post below too soon. My HR20-700 locked up yesterday afternoon so I unplugged it from the network and did the RBR.
The recent NR *DID NOT* solve the networked lockup issue.



BubblePuppy said:


> Before this new NR my HR20-700 would lockup at least once if not several times every 24 hours when connected to the network. Unplugging from the network always resolved this issue.
> After receiving the NR I plugged the unit back into the network 2 days ago and the unit hasn't locked up yet and Media Share seems to be working fine as far as playing music is concerned. I haven't tried veiwing pics yet. I'm using WMP11.
> So far I'm a happy camper.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

ozonedan said:


> Same here in South Florida. I too am happy with 0x235. I thought I would have received the new NR by now. Seems like people are having a lot of problems with the new release.


That's what makes this so difficult. Some people are happy with 0x235 while some of us had nothing but problems with 0x235.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

*Issue*: Stops recording new material to external drive
*Receiver*: HR20-700
*Report*: 20080721-304A (After problem appeared)
*Report*: 20080721-1ACF (After RBR to clear the problem)

I have been experiencing a problem sporadically that I believe is related to using an external drive.

The DVR stops recording new material to the drive - recording light is on, however if I pull up the List, the currently recording show is not listed. Once the recording ends and I attempt to play it, I immediately get the Keep/Delete pop up box.

At this point - pause, FF and RW are not functional for live TV or any previously recorded show that will play. Menus are functional (as far as I can tell).

I only watch and record HD programming, so there is no connection to tuning to or being on an SD channel to trigger the problem.

For a week or so I ran the DVR from the internal drive and did not experience the problem. Within a few days of switching back to the external drive, the problem surfaced again.

External drive is a WD 1 TB Green drive in an Antec MX1 enclosure.

The problem began a couple of builds back (CE) but I felt I did not have enough information to be helpful.

HR20-700 is currently on version 0x254 which downloaded on 7/16.


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

Perhaps its the antihistamines, but I remember my HR20-700 reporting it had recently got 0x0255???


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> That's what makes this so difficult. Some people are happy with 0x235 while some of us had nothing but problems with 0x235.


I was happy with 0x1FE.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> .. As for the Pause/Freeze issues .. you should no longer be seeing this in Live TV .. DIRECTV found a problem and corrected it this past week. Some old recordings may still exhibit this behavior, but new recordings and Live TV should be working correctly now.


*"opps"... live paused wouldn't play* last night with my H20-700/0254.
Pressed "play" and the screen saver went away, but wouldn't play. three/four presses of play.. nothing.
pressed six sec back, it jumped back and played.
First seen with 0248.
Showed back up last night with 0254.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JeffTex42 said:


> Perhaps its the antihistamines, but I remember my HR20-700 reporting it had recently got 0x0255???


0x254 [I'd bet]


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

ATARI said:


> I was happy with 0x1FE.


I was very happy with 1FE. Not one issue in two months, now it's cross your fingers again. Pathetic.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Is 0245/0255 in full NR mode now?
I noticed the other stickys have been removed.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> I was very happy with 1FE. Not one issue in two months, now it's cross your fingers again. Pathetic.


I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking this. My box was solid with 0x1FE. Ever since then I've had a couple blank recordings, 1 recording cut short, many reboots and generally slow system response compared to what is was back in March.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Is 0245/0255 in full NR mode now?
> I noticed the other stickys have been removed.


Continue to report 0x235 issues in the new threads .. However, please note the release version in addition to the other details.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

ATARI said:


> I was happy with 0x1FE.


I was very happy with everything until the dreaded 0x235. As a matter of fact, the only reason I am online right now is because I just had to RBR and I'm waiting for it to finish.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> As of today, on NR 0x254, my HR20-700 is still locking up following a pause on a recorded program (as reported in the issues thread).
> 
> Can anyone correlate the likelyhood of a freeze with the length of the program being played back?
> 
> For me it seems to happen when viewing longer recordings, such as the 4-5 hour live Tour de France broacast.


15 mins into a 1 hour MPEG4 HD program I touched the pause & immediately resumed because the pause/freeze problem slipped my mind... *too late!*


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> .. As for the Pause/Freeze issues .. you should no longer be seeing this in Live TV .. DIRECTV found a problem and corrected it this past week. Some old recordings may still exhibit this behavior, but new recordings and Live TV should be working correctly now.


*...old recordings me still exhibit the behavior??*  If that is D* position, from a customer satisfaction point of view, that's a really poor position for them to take! IMHO whatever change resulted in this problem needs to be backed out _*yesterday*_ or the phone lines are going to melt down with complaints. My HR20-100 has been changed from a high-tech piece of entertainment equipment into an aggravating POS. I spent the last 1/2 hour fighting with my HR20 again after a freeze. After a few *MINUTES* it will start to responding slowly to commands again, however it appears to set status somewhere for the failed recording. When ever you return to the recording it locks up again, regardless of whether you Resume or Start Over. The only way to clear it is to reboot... I did and again lost a bunch of recorded shows in folders.  (see post above...) If D* can't fix this soon, I'm canceling the DVR service and turning off some of the receivers...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jes said:


> If D* can't fix this soon, I'm canceling the DVR service and turning off some of the receivers...


Like I said, this problem was fixed .. The problem was not in the software.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would think the only way to fix the problem with old recordings would be to go back in time and rectify the problem earlier. As Doug said, it was not in the DVR's software.


----------



## FredMig (Nov 7, 2006)

kram said:


> I'm in Colorado, and I haven't gotten this update, either. Actually, I didn't know anything about it. Still running the 6/17 release. Anyone know what gives?


Received update in Highlands Ranch, CO last night..........


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would think the only way to fix the problem with old recordings would be to go back in time and rectify the problem earlier. As Doug said, it was not in the DVR's software.


Doug,
Has there been any explanation from Dtv as to why the HR20/21 are locking up when connected to the network? Mine will lock up within a few days of being connected and does not lock up when disconnected.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tom_S said:


> I was very happy with 1FE. Not one issue in two months, now it's cross your fingers again. Pathetic.





BubblePuppy said:


> Doug,
> Has there been any explanation from Dtv as to why the HR20/21 are locking up when connected to the network? Mine will lock up within a few days of being connected and does not lock up when disconnected.


I have not heard anything ..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I haven't heard anything either, but I do encourage all with networking issues to send network issue reports while they can. There are a lot of different configurations out there and DIRECTV is working to smooth out all the compatibility issues.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I haven't heard anything either, but I do encourage all with networking issues to send network issue reports while they can. There are a lot of different configurations out there and DIRECTV is working to smooth out all the compatibility issues.


OK, I'll reconnected to the network and start sending reports when the lock ups occur.
Does one send the report during the lock up or after RBR?


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> OK, I'll reconnected to the network and start sending reports when the lock ups occur.
> Does one send the report during the lock up or after RBR?


If you can get the report to work while the box is locked up, go for it!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can send the report after a reboot, or you can send it at the first sign of problems. Any report is better than no report. Folks, the DIRECTV engineers put this function in _especially for us._ We're the only ones using it. Let's make the best use we can of it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You can send the report after a reboot, or you can send it at the first sign of problems. Any report is better than no report. Folks, the DIRECTV engineers put this function in _especially for us._ We're the only ones using it. Let's make the best use we can of it.


Okkeedokkee...just reconnected the network. Let the lock ups and reports begin.


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> Doug,
> Has there been any explanation from Dtv as to why the HR20/21 are locking up when connected to the network? Mine will lock up within a few days of being connected and does not lock up when disconnected.


I am having the same problem.The receiver would be slow when networked and then lock up.If i reset receiver would be ok for little while,then lock up.No problem when disconnected.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No answers on that but if you send network issue reports and then unplug the receiver so you can keep using it... that might help.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> No answers on that but if you send network issue reports and then unplug the receiver so you can keep using it... that might help.


Even during the slow down if you unplug the network the unit will continue to get slower until lock up will occur. RBR will be needed to restore functionality.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I wake up this morning to six of my seven 20/21s having received the NRs early this morning. One 20-700 still has 235. That "staggered release" must have staggered right thru my house and missed one. Curious, no? This has never happened before.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's happened to me, I have one HR20 that hasn't updated.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, don't forget .. This is the Discussion thread  .. If you have an issue please use one of the following:

HR20-100/HR20-700: 0x0254 - Issues Only

HR21-ALL and R22-100: 0x0255 - Issues Only


----------



## tomdawg (Sep 29, 2007)

I finally got 254 this morning.
Thank you, thank you, thank you for triple-tap.
Also thanks for the orange record light.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's happened to me, I have one HR20 that hasn't updated.


Kinda defies logic tho. Comes from the same dish at the same time. Why not all the 20s? By the way, I like the "orange" color of the recording LED much more than the yellow.

Rich


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Ox254 seems to suck as bad as 0x235. Already the same lockups. My box was fine until 0x235.

What is triple tap?


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Like I said, this problem was fixed .. The problem was not in the software.





Stuart Sweet said:


> I would think the only way to fix the problem with old recordings would be to go back in time and rectify the problem earlier. As Doug said, it was not in the DVR's software.


Please point me to a technical explanation of the cause and fix... I'm having a real hard time accepting that it is not a software problem.  My hardware hasn't changed. Did D* change the video encoding? If so, one would assume a matching change would be made to the video decoder... As I stated in my post, something is being set on my DVR which does not clear until a reboot.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> No answers on that but if you send network issue reports and then unplug the receiver so you can keep using it... that might help.


Is there a FAQ about how to enable and send network issue reports?

Thanks


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jes said:


> Is there a FAQ about how to enable and send network issue reports?
> 
> Thanks


Here is the link:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132189


----------



## ricksterinps (Oct 11, 2007)

Ever since the update last week I have been having a problem with sound regarding the HDMI input. I have an HR21-700 and a Sony Wega HDTV. I used to use the master power on the remote to turn on both the TV and the HR21 simultaneously, but the sound never turns on. I initially did a reboot by using the reset button, but there was no change, so I thought that maybe a complete power down might work and it also didn't do anything. I then unplugged the HDMI cable and plugged it back in while everything was on and the sound was instantly there.

I found that if I turn on the TV first and then the HR21, the sound is fine. If the HR21 goes first and then the TV, the sound either starts for 5 seconds and then drops, or it never comes on at all. I do have the component side wired into another input on the TV and it works fine. I changed the HDMI cable and the situation still occurs. Can a TV HDMI input suddenly go bad? I have my entertainment system plugged into a big UPS so a power outage shouldn't have killed it in the middle of the night.

Anyone else experiencing this?

HR21-700 connected directly to 
57" Sony Wega Projection HDTV via
HDMI and Component connections
Locals through Direct TV
Ethernet connected through Directv Powerline Connection

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I sent D* an email explaining my issues with the latest updates and they responded by telling me that they haven't had any reported outages.

At this point I feel like I should be compensated for my trouble. These latest updates have been nothing short of disastrous and D* seems oblivious. It's like they are tempting me to take legal action of some kind.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Received "254" last night. Network functions (pictures, music, etc) now available for the first time in a couple months.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have ox254 on both networked HR20's and not experiencing any problems. Have all recordings, to do list, guide is fast,scheduler working, etc. Last NR before this, everything working great also.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Does the Media share work with this release? I now have the new release and still no Media share which worked great up until 0235.

Is there something that I need to do to turn it back on? I've already tried RBR a couple of times and I can see the HR20-700 on my network but no Media share.


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

We got the updates to both our HR20-100s Tuesday night. When I got home from work yesterday and went into the one in the LR, the time was off by an hour (showing central time). Tried to go in and change some things in Setup, but nothing put it back on the proper eastern time. Finally rebooted it and it fixed the problem. That's just weird!

When I checked out the other HR20-100 box, the picture was locked up from whenever it downloaded the "upgrade" (around 3 in the morning). But when I changed the channel, it functioned properly and was fine. No clock issues on this one thankfully. 

Just wondering WHEN any of these updates are going to fix the screensaver issues on the HR20s?  We've had like three upgrades since the one that created the problem back in February. Any time, I leave the receivers for long periods of time, the screensaver comes on and disables the live buffer. That's still extremely annoying to my husband and I. 

And frankly, this latest "upgrade" (based on the onscreen message) didn't do anything to improve the use for us.

Cheryl


----------



## flakrat (Jul 24, 2006)

The past week for my HR20 has been problematic. I've had it refuse to pause / rewind the live tv buffer, it'll record a show but not list it in the Play List (or whatever it's called this week), several blank recordings, it gets very slow to respond to remote control commands.

I've had to reboot the thing twice in a week. This thing has become completely worthless as a DVR. DirecTv should be ashamed of themselves, reliability is key for a DVR!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

What is "triple tap" and on what screen is it applicable?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's like what you do on your cell phone for texting (press once for A, twice for B....) and you can use it in any search screen or in On Demand.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's like what you do on your cell phone for texting (press once for A, twice for B....) and you can use it in any search screen or in On Demand.


So what's it for? What buttons do I hit 3 times? What part of the search menu?


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Instead of having to navigate through the list of letters on the screen to do a search you can just punch keys like on a cellphone.


SPACEMAKER said:


> So what's it for? What buttons do I hit 3 times? What part of the search menu?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Any time you're searching for a program, use the number buttons on the remote.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks. I will try it tonight.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

After 255, mass pixelization/complete pix meltdown now occurs on movies frequently on my HR21-100, sometimes every 15 to 30 seconds, sometimes once a minute or two. 255 has turned what was a terrible DVR into a nearly useless one.

Way to go D* code monkeys!


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Is there any way to turn off the pop up help that came with 255?


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

I have had 3 blank recordings tonight on my HR21-200. 2 Family Guy episodes from TBS HD(CH247) and 1 South Park (CH249) so far. I have not seen this issue in a while and find it very disturbing, most due to this is one a NR software !


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I really like the "triple tap" featured when using search now, it makes it so much faster.

I'm still trying to get used to the orange record light.

Still wish there was a way to turn off the "remote mode reminder" pop up though.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Watched several recordings today and did quite a bit of pausin/FF/RW/ with no problems. After a rough start it appears that my HR20-100 prefers this update to 0x235.


EDIT: Spoke too soon. Another lock up while recording. This is BS. Everything was fine with this box until 0x235. Thanks a lot for ruining thing, D*.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The HR20 nightmare continues. I really thought they may have fixed this lock-up problem. Not to be.

This is just really disappointing. D* does a lot of things very well IMO but they have really screwed us with these latest software updates.

As I have stated before, I don't understand why they are concentrating so hard on all of this networking BS when they can't even program software that prevents our boxes from locking up all the time. My box was very reliable prior to 0x235 and D* has basically ruined it with these latest updates. I have a feeling that the programmers are more concerned with making our boxes appealing to the IT programmer and HALO 3 playing crowd rather than just creating software that is reliable and functional for the average family who just wants to watch and record programs to be watched at our convenience. If people are so hell bent on all the media share stuff then make them buy a seperate peice of hardware that connects to their box. The pathetic part is that D* wants us to pay for technicians and/or enroll in the service plan because of something that is 100% the fault of their programmers.

And I do realize that this post will come across as being harsh. Good. I am pissed off. My wife is pissed off. Just fix this problem with the lock ups so that I can enjoy the programming I pay $120+ to receive.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> The HR20 nightmare continues. I really thought they may have fixed this lock-up problem. Not to be.
> 
> This is just really disappointing. D* does a lot of things very well IMO but they have really screwed us with these latest software updates.


How long have you had the 20s?



> As I have stated before, I don't understand why they are concentrating so hard on all of this networking BS when they can't even program software that prevents our boxes from locking up all the time.


This I'll agree with. All I want is a DVR that works properly. I don't want it networked, I don't care about all the bells and whistles. All D* does by concentrating on these things is satisfy a small minority of people. Perhaps that is their target audience.



> My box was very reliable prior to 0x235 and D* has basically ruined it with these latest updates. I have a feeling that the programmers are more concerned with making our boxes appealing to the IT programmer and HALO 3 playing crowd rather than just creating software that is reliable and functional for the average family who just wants to watch and record programs to be watched at our convenience. If people are so hell bent on all the media share stuff then make them buy a seperate peice of hardware that connects to their box. The pathetic part is that D* wants us to pay for technicians and/or enroll in the service plan because of something that is 100% the fault of their programmers.


Time for me to disagree. The Earl of Chicago posted before he left us that his system was stable and that he could take 20/21s that people he knew were having problems with, and put them on his system and they would work properly. That really got me thinking and out of that post came the complete recabling and replacement of my dish and two subsequent realignments of the new dish.

I have five 20-700s and two 21-700s and all of them work properly and have since I had all that work done. I am enrolled in the Protection Plan and paid nothing for all that work. I'd be willing to bet that your DVRs would work properly with my system (altho I despise the 100s). I'd also be willing to bet that your problem is more with your system and less with the software. 230, 235, 254 + 255 were and are all rock solid. What you have to remember is how delicate these things are.

To give you an example: The other day, I noticed that the mote in my hidey hole was one of the illuminated motes and I didn't need it down here. I did need one upstairs in one of my family rooms and decided to switch them. I did everything properly and was satisfied until I noticed that my single live buffer on the 20-700 in my hidey hole wouldn't pause or go backwards or forward. Then, I tried to watch a recorded program and got the delete program message. OK, obviously the 20-700 was unhappy with me switching motes. So I pulled the plugs, waited a while and plugged the eSATA in and then the DVR. Fixed. No more problems. But ALL I did was change the motes and set them up in the RF mode. The other 20-700 upstairs had no problem with the change, but the 700 downstairs sure did. That is a perfect example of how delicate these things are and how easy it is to screw one up.



> And I do realize that this post will come across as being harsh. Good. I am pissed off. My wife is pissed off. Just fix this problem with the lock ups so that I can enjoy the programming I pay $120+ to receive.


If you go back to the Fall of 06 and read my posts, you will see how angry I was with the 20s. Took almost a year to get everything working properly. I can understand your anger, but Earl's words are hard to ignore. I would suggest two things that you can do. One is to have your system completely checked and the other is to replace the 100s with either 20-700s, 21-700s or 21-200s. I have had at least fifteen 20-100s and not one worked properly.

Please take this advice in the vein it was meant: To help. Without this forum, I don't know what I would have done.

Rich


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have the hr20-100 and it has developed black 'hum bars' vertically moving left to right. Looks like a ceiling fan shadow, if I had one over the TV. It is on the component output and not the HMDI output. Is it toast?

If so I have a 1t external estata drive on it. If I get a replacement is the programming on it compatible with a new receiver, or does it reformat and wipe out the hundreds of hours of stored video? Will the new receiver recognize the old programs?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cineplex1 said:


> I have the hr20-100 and it has developed black 'hum bars' vertically moving left to right. Looks like a ceiling fan shadow, if I had one over the TV. It is on the component output and not the HMDI output. Is it toast?


I detest the 20-100s and have no opinion on the 21-100 because I have never had one, but I would expect it to work as poorly as the fifteen 20-100s I have had. Is your's toast? Probably not. Have you tried different component wires? If you have no problem with HDMI, it sounds, at first glance, like faulty component wires. If you were getting it on component and HDMI, I would suggest looking for a device that is causing the bars.



> If so I have a 1t external estata drive on it. If I get a replacement is the programming on it compatible with a new receiver, or does it reformat and wipe out the hundreds of hours of stored video? Will the new receiver recognize the old programs?


No, yes and no. You cannot switch eSATAs between receivers. You must have the original DVR that recorded the programs to play the programs. If you switch DVRs you will still see the playlist and it will still have your old recordings on it. But, you will not be able to play them. I've started a couple of threads about this and the best solution we came up with was to have the eSATAs and receivers within an account work with any receiver or DVR on that account. But, nobody worries about this until they are faced with the stark fact that you CANNOT switch receivers and view recorded programs from another receiver.

Rich


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

rich584 said:


> How long have you had the 20s?
> 
> This I'll agree with. All I want is a DVR that works properly. I don't want it networked, I don't care about all the bells and whistles. All D* does by concentrating on these things is satisfy a small minority of people. Perhaps that is their target audience.
> 
> ...


I have an HR20-100s with nothing but the coax, power cables, and anHDMI hooked to it. The HDMI goes straight into the TV. I have changed nothing with my system. Everything was fine until 0x235. To blame the problems I've experienced on my system is ludicrous.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

this 0255 release flat out SUCKS...i had yet another recording today on my HR21-700 show up as recorded, then when i tell it to play it immediately pops up and asks if i want to erase it...which means yet again NOTHING RECORDED. i then did an RBR and it was GONE...D* was flippin insane to put this out as a national release with all of its problems...if i get one more recording that doesnt record im going to call and really do some *****ING..this has not happened to me before EVER on ANY release, CE or otherwise. not only that, the fricking GUIDE scrolling is SLOWER than it was with 0235.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dtrell said:


> this 0255 release flat out SUCKS...i had yet another recording today on my HR21-700 show up as recorded, then when i tell it to play it immediately pops up and asks if i want to erase it...which means yet again NOTHING RECORDED. i then did an RBR and it was GONE...D* was flippin insane to put this out as a national release with all of its problems...if i get one more recording that doesnt record im going to call and really do some *****ING..this has not happened to me before EVER on ANY release, CE or otherwise. not only that, the fricking GUIDE scrolling is SLOWER than it was with 0235.


While this is happening to you there doesn't seem to be an outbreak of this problem with large numbers of folks here. Trust me we would hear about it .

It sounds like some troubleshooting may in fact be in order for your system and/or setup.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> While this is happening to you there doesn't seem to be an outbreak of this problem with large numbers of folks here. Trust me we would hear about it .
> 
> It sounds like some troubleshooting may in fact be in order for your system and/or setup.


doug, this never happend before i loaded the 0255 when it was a CE. then it kept happening. then i reverted back to 0235 and everything was fine again. then it NR'ed to 0255 again, now its happpening again...there is nothing wrong with my system, it is this release. i am going to load this weeks CE regardless of what it is, just to get rid of 0255.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dtrell said:


> doug, this never happend before i loaded the 0255 when it was a CE. then it kept happening. then i reverted back to 0235 and everything was fine again. then it NR'ed to 0255 again, now its happpening again...there is nothing wrong with my system, it is this release. i am going to load this weeks CE regardless of what it is, just to get rid of 0255.


OK .. Do let us know (over in the CE forum) .. if that helps.


----------



## AltaLomaDon (Jan 20, 2008)

smiddy said:


> The guide on both my DVRs is slow. Has anyone tried anything to fix this?


I have been reporting this for 7 months and none of the sw releases has done anything to improve the system timing. I am still having recordings starting late. I just checked my 2 21-700s , one was 20 sec slow, the other 40 sec slow. The only fix I have found is to do a front panel reset which brings the times reported into sync with national atomic times for a while and then they drift slower.
I check by pulling up info and watch when the time changes compared to my watch. If the time is close, info will disappear when the minute changes.


----------



## DennisMileHi (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't monitor this thread much as I am busy. However, I was hoping 255 would indeed make things better. 

I am not anal enough to really track exactly what happens, but I can tell you that I still have black/grey recordings that will recover if I go live while it is still being recorded. Specifically, news on channel 9 at 6 here in Denver... today it was blank until I went to live. 

Also, I hoped the speed of the remote bringing up List and Guide would be faster... it actually appears to be slower with 255 over 235.

I am not willing to spend my time or life quantifitying what I see and remember.

All I can say is D* has some work to do to get a stable reliable system. Don't they have testers with a wide range of setups, other than the volunteer CE folks, to verify what they have before they send it out? Incredible!


----------



## ldspears (Oct 10, 2007)

I would like to discussion the new DirecTV HD DVR's software version 0x0254. I received this new software last week and since then approximately 50% of my records are completely blank. I have a HR21-700 and a HR21-100. It appears the HR21-700 has the most blank recordings. I read on this Forum that there are a lot of people out there with this problem but it appears that no one is calling DirecTV Tech Support about the problem. Yesterday, I called DirecTV Tech Support about the blank recording problem after receiving software version 0x0254. DirecTV said I was the first person to call with the problem. I find that hard to believe but that's what Tech Support told me. Anyway they wanted me to reformat my DVR's hard drives and call them back if that didn't fix the problem. I think this would be a total waste of my time to reformat the DVR's. The problem is the DirecTV DVR software. 

Now lets me hear you discussion/comments about DirecTV Tech Support and their wonderful DVR’s software version 0x0254.

Thanks


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I have an HR20-100s with nothing but the coax, power cables, and anHDMI hooked to it. The HDMI goes straight into the TV. I have changed nothing with my system. Everything was fine until 0x235. To blame the problems I've experienced on my system is ludicrous.


Oh, do allow me to thank you for taking my post in the vein it was intended. You might think it is ludicrous to blame the system rather than the software, but I wouldn't have wasted my time writing that post if I thought it was ludicrous.

That said, I think owning an (since you have AN HR20-100s posted, I am going to assume that you only have one. Ever consider previewing a post to see if it is clear and legible?) HR20-100 is way beyond ludicrous.

Let's see, I have seven 20/21-700s and all work perfectly and you, who are obviously not ludicrous, have one hunk of junk that doesn't work properly. I must be a ludicrous anomaly.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> While this is happening to you there doesn't seem to be an outbreak of this problem with large numbers of folks here. Trust me we would hear about it .
> 
> It sounds like some troubleshooting may in fact be in order for your system and/or setup.


Read post #170, Doug. According to that poster your suggestion, as well as mine is, clearly "ludicrous".

Rich


----------



## maui2k8 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not sure if my problem is related to the latest software update or not since I just became a DirecTV customer on July 24th... My issue is that for certain shows, the Prioritizer does not match up to the shows on the To Do List. The following shows have Not Scheduled in the Prioritizer, but have something on the To Do List with the series recording icon...

MotorWeek on Speed HD
Dirty Jobs on Discovery HD
The Two Corey's on A&E HD
Challenge on Food HD
Big Medicine on Discovery Health

Has anyone else encountered problems with these shows or the Prioritizer not matching up with the To Do List or missing shows that is should record? These series are set to record both first run and repeats to catch everything just in case the first run tags are not right. I have also waited 24 hours after rebooting my HD DVR's twice within 30 minutes but the Prioritizer and To Do List never seem to match and the Prioritizer seems to not be seeing the shows I set to record as a series through searching or from the Guide...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Oh, do allow me to thank you for taking my post in the vein it was intended. You might think it is ludicrous to blame the system rather than the software, but I wouldn't have wasted my time writing that post if I thought it was ludicrous.
> 
> That said, I think owning an (since you have AN HR20-100s posted, I am going to assume that you only have one. Ever consider previewing a post to see if it is clear and legible?) HR20-100 is way beyond ludicrous.
> 
> ...





rich584 said:


> Read post #170, Doug. According to that poster your suggestion, as well as mine is, clearly "ludicrous".
> 
> Rich


Quit being so sensitive.

My point is that my HR20-100s worked great until 0x235. Nothing changed on my set up. Nothing. Blaming my set up seems ludicrous to me when it's abundantly clear that the software is solely to blame for my recent issues.

That being said, I do appreciate your efforts on this forum.


----------



## cmeans (Sep 2, 2007)

Unit: HR21-100
Version: 0x255
Diagnostic Report: 20080730-21F7

I got an HR21-100 as a replacement for a problematic HR20-100 this Monday. Things seemed fine until this morning...no live TV (black screen, no sound...on every channel). Guide looked and worked fine, even got the channel banner when selecting one. 

Tried playback of prerecorded Voyager, which worked fine.

So I generated a Diagnostic Report (see above). After that though, no playback of any prerecorded material, including the previously working Voyager.

A menu reset took care of the problem.

-Chris


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Video play from an XP based media server running TVersity.

Video played without issue from HR20-700 running 254.
Video would not play from HR21-200 reporting Unable to Access Media
Video then played from XBox 360.

All devices are on the same network
All devices are connected properly and can see the media server and connect to the internet.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Could someone knowledgable please post info here regarding inability to access Media Share following latest software download a couple weeks ago, I believe o025400.

Can no longer access my PC via HR20-700. Have Internet connection, can download VOD files, but can no longer access photos, music, etc through WMP11.

Tried reinstalling WMP 11 as rebootting HR20, but no success. Is this a problem DirecTV is aware of & working on? Appreciate any feedback. TIA.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

squawk said:


> Could someone knowledgable please post info here regarding inability to access Media Share following latest software download a couple weeks ago, I believe o025400.
> 
> Can no longer access my PC via HR20-700. Have Internet connection, can download VOD files, but can no longer access photos, music, etc through WMP11.
> 
> Tried reinstalling WMP 11 as rebootting HR20, but no success. Is this a problem DirecTV is aware of & working on? Appreciate any feedback. TIA.


You can reboot this DVR till the cows come home. Any instant of a "lock up" through Media Share, and you will loose network connectivity between the DVR and your shared Content on the network. You can try to refresh the DVR by trying the Network Connection wizard within the set up menu, but if that doesn't work, you wil have to reboot the DVR.

This has been my ordeal, and I've discovered it's an issue with how my HR21 handles pictures.

Music and videos work like a champ. The INSTANT i want to view a picture, I'm getting off my couch and pressing Mr. Red Buttons.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, it's clear that a reboot does not do anything to re-establish the connection to Media Share via WMP11, which is why I tried a re-install of WMP11 w/no success.

I have no instance of "lock up" nor loss of network connectivity, though I did have to re-establish network connectivity upon first attempting to access Media Share from the DVR following the recent software upgrade. The connection was easily re-established.

I gather from the scattered posts on this subject throughout this forum that perhaps this feature is no longer available or working, which is just another in a thing I hope DirecTV fixes.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

squawk said:


> Yes, it's clear that a reboot does not do anything to re-establish the connection to Media Share via WMP11, which is why I tried a re-install of WMP11 w/no success.
> 
> I have no instance of "lock up" nor loss of network connectivity, though I did have to re-establish network connectivity upon first attempting to access Media Share from the DVR following the recent software upgrade. The connection was easily re-established.
> 
> ...


I have solid network connectivity, and both network and Internet connectivity tests pass every time - still no MediaShare on the menu...so don't feel badly. You are not alone


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

As suggested in the issues thread, I checked *all* of my coax connections starting at the wall and working my way to the back of my HR20-100. While none of them were completely loose, there were a couple that weren't as tight as they could be. I tightened everything with a small wrench just tight enough to where they'd stay put. I did this on Sunday AM and have not had a single lock up or RBR since. Prior to this I had had lockups at _least_ once per day. I think it's important that everyone with lock up issues at least gives this a shot.

If this ends up solving the problem for me long term, apologies to poster _*rich584*_ will be forthcoming.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

speedcouch said:


> Just wondering WHEN any of these updates are going to fix the screensaver issues on the HR20s?  We've had like three upgrades since the one that created the problem back in February. Any time, I leave the receivers for long periods of time, the screensaver comes on and disables the live buffer.


Came searching for this issue, because I just encountered it. Turned on the TV last night, it was in screensaver, hit a button to make it go away, and it was on a local channel with the news on. They were in a story that I was curious about, tried to back up, and the buffer only went back about a minute... the point where I "turned off" the screensaver.

VERY annoying!


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have solid network connectivity, and both network and Internet connectivity tests pass every time - still no MediaShare on the menu...so don't feel badly. You are not alone


I do have Media Share in my menu yet it still is very unstable. Last night I was looking at pictures by looking at folders. I could look at pictures in a folder, then go to the next folder and it would say the folder is empty or unable to access media. I would go back to the folder it did see previously and get the same errors.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> As suggested in the issues thread, I checked *all* of my coax connections starting at the wall and working my way to the back of my HR20-100. While none of them were completely loose, there were a couple that weren't as tight as they could be. I tightened everything with a small wrench just tight enough to where they'd stay put. I did this on Sunday AM and have not had a single lock up or RBR since. Prior to this I had had lockups at _least_ once per day. I think it's important that everyone with lock up issues at least gives this a shot.
> 
> If this ends up solving the problem for me long term, apologies to poster _*rich584*_ will be forthcoming.


That seems honorable, and please call me...

Rich


----------



## JACKHAWK (Nov 20, 2007)

I hate to jinx myself, But - I was having the lockup problem after receiving 0x235 & now that I have 0x254 everything has been perfect. I have the HR20-100.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

flakrat said:


> The past week for my HR20 has been problematic. I've had it refuse to pause / rewind the live tv buffer, it'll record a show but not list it in the Play List (or whatever it's called this week), several blank recordings, it gets very slow to respond to remote control commands.
> 
> I've had to reboot the thing twice in a week. This thing has become completely worthless as a DVR. DirecTv should be ashamed of themselves, reliability is key for a DVR!


HR20-100?

Rich


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

rich584 said:


> That seems honorable, and please call me...
> 
> Rich


 Not so "ludicrous" after all, huh?


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Don't know if it's new in this release, but my HR20-700's clock has started drifting badly recently. We noticed that recent recordings started with the show well underway already, and I noticed the clock was two minutes behind. When the box thought it was 8:00, it was really 8:02.

A warm menu reset seems to "fix" the time, but this never seemed necessary before. Is the box supposed to periodically receive and process time adjustments from the satellite? It looks like that isn't working and only a reset seems to get the correct time from the satellite when the box reboots.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> Not so "ludicrous" after all, huh?


Believe me, I understand the frustration people experience when they have technical problems with electronic equipment, particularly the 20/21s. I was just in a bad mood the other day. My son was still up beating on his X-Box at 4am and after threatening him with the utter and complete destruction of that evil device I couldn't get back to sleep.

And then to read his post in answer to the one I spent so much time composing just kinda gave me a target to vent upon. Help offered should never be impolitely refused, no matter how "ludicrous" it seems. And it must have seemed ridiculous to him. But that was the kind of post that used to drive the Earl of Chicago up the wall, too.

Considering the delicateness of the 20/21s, it is easy for me to believe that the system is a larger part of the problems the DVRs have. But if you haven't been thru a two year (almost) nightmarish ordeal such as so many of us have, it is easy to blame the software and part of the reason is the software in most cases, but not always the main problem. Remember, I crashed a perfectly functioning 20-700 just by changing remotes the other day. All it took was a reboot, but still.

And if a lot of people read the posts in question, perhaps they will learn from them. The path of least resistance is to listen to people who have solved their problems and learn from them. Reinventing the wheel is not productive. Took me many years to learn that simple lesson.

Was kinda funny, tho, wasn't it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ziggy29 said:


> Don't know if it's new in this release, but my HR20-700's clock has started drifting badly recently. We noticed that recent recordings started with the show well underway already, and I noticed the clock was two minutes behind. When the box thought it was 8:00, it was really 8:02.
> 
> A warm menu reset seems to "fix" the time, but this never seemed necessary before. Is the box supposed to periodically receive and process time adjustments from the satellite? It looks like that isn't working and only a reset seems to get the correct time from the satellite when the box reboots.


This time thing is something I don't get. I do believe it happens, and I keep checking mine against the Atomic clocks I have all over the house and I never see any difference between the clocks and the time on any of my 20/21s. Why would this happen? I don't get it.

What is a "warm reset"?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JACKHAWK said:


> I hate to jinx myself, But - I was having the lockup problem after receiving 0x235 & now that I have 0x254 everything has been perfect. I have the HR20-100.


Where do you people get 20-100s that work? Fifteen, at least, I've had and not one worked correctly. I have such a bias against them, that I won't even try a 21-100.

Rich


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Rich, my HR20-100s worked great up until 0x235. At that point I started having tons of problems. However, once I tightened all of my coax connections it has returned to form. Not a single issue in 5 days. If I hit 7 days with no issues I think it will be safe to say that the problem was indeed my set up and not the update.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have solid network connectivity, and both network and Internet connectivity tests pass every time - still no MediaShare on the menu...so don't feel badly. You are not alone


Dont feel "badly," just frustrated with DirecTV for screwing up this capability. Release notes state "Improved" "Overall Media Share." along with a host of "other improvements" listed @ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133236.

Surprised there's no acknowledgment or discussion that the new update has disabled this feature for many DVR owners.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

sbelmont said:


> I do have Media Share in my menu yet it still is very unstable. Last night I was looking at pictures by looking at folders. I could look at pictures in a folder, then go to the next folder and it would say the folder is empty or unable to access media. I would go back to the folder it did see previously and get the same errors.


Which model do you have?

What OS are you running?

What media player are you using?


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

squawk said:


> Which model do you have?
> 
> What OS are you running?
> 
> What media player are you using?


This was on the HR20-100. (I have both)
XP-Pro using Media Player 11


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Rich, my HR20-100s worked great up until 0x235. At that point I started having tons of problems. However, once I tightened all of my coax connections it has returned to form. Not a single issue in 5 days. If I hit 7 days with no issues I think it will be safe to say that the problem was indeed my set up and not the update.


I believe you about the 100s, but nothing will change my mind about them being the worst of the lot. Still, my curiosity will undoubtedly force me to try a 21-100 one of these days, I suppose.

I'm glad your problem seems to be resolved. Keep in mind that they never seem to stop coming.

Rich


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Unfortunately I had another lock up on my HR20 last night. Had to RBRl


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Unfortunately I had another lock up on my HR20 last night. Had to RBRl


Don't RBR, pull the plug and wait a minute or two. Better results and is a recommended practice by the Earl of Chicago. And if I were you, I would get a replacement for that 100. Just my bias towards them showing, but I don't trust them.

Rich


----------



## pee_wee (Jul 28, 2008)

The OP is experiencing audio problems that are really baffling. Please take a look at the thread and see if one of you has either experienced this problem or has a solution to the problem.

Rich..I have the same problem since the release of X254. All of my HD channels have no audio with DD turned on. I am connected via HDMI > Denon avr-2806 >
Sony Bravia XBR3. The receiver shows no audio signal from the HR21-100.

Tech support had me swap my old HR20-100 from the HR21 with no success.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

pee_wee said:


> The OP is experiencing audio problems that are really baffling. Please take a look at the thread and see if one of you has either experienced this problem or has a solution to the problem.
> 
> Rich..I have the same problem since the release of X254. All of my HD channels have no audio with DD turned on. I am connected via HDMI > Denon avr-2806 >
> Sony Bravia XBR3. The receiver shows no audio signal from the HR21-100.
> ...


Does it work with an optical audio connection? Your problem I've read about, but his a much more puzzling situation.

Sony seems to be the last brand that is experiencing HDMI problems with the 20/21s. I don't know whether that is affecting your audio, but it could be.

Anyhow, why don't you post on the thread that is accessible on my sig? Be easier to follow this.

Bet your audio works with the optical wire.

Rich


----------



## pee_wee (Jul 28, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Does it work with an optical audio connection? Your problem I've read about, but his a much more puzzling situation.
> 
> Sony seems to be the last brand that is experiencing HDMI problems with the 20/21s. I don't know whether that is affecting your audio, but it could be.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. No I did not try an optical connection as a work around and I don't think I need to. This is a serious D* problem that needs to be addressed ASAP otherwise DISH will be an alternative.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

There was a warning on this release about external hard drives, I've had my LaCie 1GB TwoBig for over a year now.
Has there been any problems with external drives from anyone. 
I was about to do the download, then thought better of it.
Been gone in the RV for two months, and missed every CE, even for the -100 in the RV. The timing was never right
Dan


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

pee_wee said:


> Thanks for the quick response. No I did not try an optical connection as a work around and I don't think I need to. This is a serious D* problem that needs to be addressed ASAP otherwise DISH will be an alternative.


I don't know how long you've been with D*, but nothing happens quickly and I haven't read anything that suggests a new NR. Why not try the optical option and wait for the next NR? No sense in getting too worked up about something you can control. I realize you want your service to work correctly, but sometimes you have to exercise patience. And from what I've read, Dish DVRs don't work better than D*'s DVRs do. And FIOS, nah.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DFDureiko said:


> There was a warning on this release about external hard drives, I've had my LaCie 1GB TwoBig for over a year now.
> Has there been any problems with external drives from anyone.
> I was about to do the download, then thought better of it.
> Been gone in the RV for two months, and missed every CE, even for the -100 in the RV. The timing was never right
> Dan


All my eSATAs are working correctly. No problems.

Rich


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Don't RBR, pull the plug and wait a minute or two. Better results and is a recommended practice by the Earl of Chicago. And if I were you, I would get a replacement for that 100. Just my bias towards them showing, but I don't trust them.
> 
> Rich


I always thought it was bad to unplug a box while the power is on.

If I asked for a replacement I'd probably be given an HR21. That would be bad since I get my local HD OTA. For some reason my local market (DMA112) was skipped over for the HD locals that are being added.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I always thought it was bad to unplug a box while the power is on.
> 
> If I asked for a replacement I'd probably be given an HR21. That would be bad since I get my local HD OTA. For some reason my local market (DMA112) was skipped over for the HD locals that are being added.


RBR is the better option, but if a RBR doesn't solve your problem, then go with the unplug.

When I was @ DirecTV's booth @ CES this past year, & saw the 1st OTA tuners, which DirecTV will sell for an additional $50 or so, I spoke to an exec regarding the potential replacement of my HR20, which includes an OTA tuner. He told me that in such an event that DirecTV would furnish the OTA for free.

Dunno what weight that carries, but if the event occurs I would do everything to hold them to that commitment, since the original decision to "lease" the DVR, included an OTA tuner. For DirecTV to not also replace the OTA tuner, in the event the original "leased" equipment, cannot be considered a "replacement."


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

Is there no ryme or reason with Media Share as to why some folks can get it to appear on the menu and some can't? I am unfortunately one of those who can't (running WMP11).
Network and internet are connected but still no MS.

Any suggestions?


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

l8er said:


> *Issue*: Stops recording new material to external drive
> *Receiver*: HR20-700
> *Report*: 20080721-304A (After problem appeared)
> *Report*: 20080721-1ACF (After RBR to clear the problem)
> ...


I am still experiencing this problem, now with a Seagate FAP-750 drive. Still running 0x254 although I did try last weekend's CE with the same results and went back to the NR. The problem occurs several times daily and requires a menu reboot or RBR to clear it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I always thought it was bad to unplug a box while the power is on.


And yet the Earl stated quite clearly that pulling the plug was the preferred method and I do believe in most everything he wrote. With a PC, you might lose some data that hasn't been saved, but aside from that and purely from an electrical viewpoint, there is no difference between pulling the plug or shutting a device down with a switch. The thing to remember is that the DVR is never deenergized whether it is "on" or in "standby".

Think of it like this: You acquired the DVR in the "bench" position. By pulling the cord, you replicate that "bench" position. Hitting the red button does not deenergize the DVR, nor does the menu restart option. All that said, I've been pulling the plugs on electronic devices for more years than I care to remember and have had no problems.

Remember, we are talking about electronic devices. Don't pull the plug on the vacuum cleaner or any other motor driven (inductive) device while it is running. Good way to start a fire.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

l8er said:


> I am still experiencing this problem, now with a Seagate FAP-750 drive. Still running 0x254 although I did try last weekend's CE with the same results and went back to the NR. The problem occurs several times daily and requires a menu reboot or RBR to clear it.


When you purchased the FAP you did not get an eSATA jumper cable. Don't know where you got the cable. Try another jumper cable. I've never had an FAP do that unless the jumper cable was bad.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> If I asked for a replacement I'd probably be given an HR21. That would be bad since I get my local HD OTA. For some reason my local market (DMA112) was skipped over for the HD locals that are being added.


This is another difference between using a D* "replacement" or the Protection Plan's "replacement". With the PP you get a DVR that is equal to the one that went bad. Just getting a "replacement" from D* is a crap shoot.

Rich


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

rich584 said:


> ... Try another jumper cable. ....


 Thanks but I should have included I'm now on a 3rd eSATA cable since the problem first began.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

l8er said:


> Thanks but I should have included I'm now on a 3rd eSATA cable since the problem first began.


But three different brands of jumpers, right?

You might have given the DVR a nervous breakdown, seriously. Might want to consider getting a replacement. I have no problems with FAPs. They absolutely work well with 20-700s. Don't work at all with 21s, tho. I'd really think about that replacement DVR. I used to have that trouble with HR100s and eSATAs. Never did get one to work and finally got rid of all my 100s.

Rich


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

Well...

My luck finally ran out. 

Sometime between Saturday night and tonight at @ 9pm, my HR21 locked up tight. Had to RBR this evening.

Since I don't use the Media Share with this device, I'm seriously considering pulling the network connection completely as I've read here that at least one person had data that indicated doing so fixed his continuous lock-ups. Now, that may have been discounted at this time but I'm considering it as an option.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Paul E Fox II said:


> Well...
> 
> My luck finally ran out.
> 
> ...


Once again: To hook up a delicate, sensitive DVR to a network so that a delicate, sensitive computer can interact with the DVR is just asking for problems. Just my opinion, but ya really gotta wonder if the 20/21s are really ready for that. I don't think they are. Some people do have them networked and everything functions properly, but I wouldn't take that chance.

Rich


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

What is causing these things to slow down. All I was doing last night was watching TV and I noticed the transitions between stations became longer and longer. By this time I already knew to get up and hit the reset button, but this is getting ridiculous. 

What are the excuses now? 

I have a pair of BBCs coming soon (i hope).

My R10 Tivo is just sitting there waiting to be hooked up again.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

groove93 said:


> What is causing these things to slow down. All I was doing last night was watching TV and I noticed the transitions between stations became longer and longer. By this time I already knew to get up and hit the reset button, but this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> What are the excuses now?
> 
> ...


You might try unhooking all the networking and see if the DVRs function correctly. More than one poster, on various threads, has done this and found that their DVRs functioned better.

Don't get your hopes up with the BBCs, I've never had a bad one. Several people have reported on bad ones, tho. I wish you luck with that, if it doesn't work try my suggestion in the previous paragraph.

Rich


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

I don't know if this is a new version of the black recordings or what but in the last three days I had three shows (all MPEG4) that started playing normally and for which the progress bar showed the expected length. At some point in the show the keep or delete box came up and there was no way to pass that point. 
In addition to that, another show displayed the keep or delete as soon I started playing it. The show was one hour long but the cursor on the progress bar was at 1:17.
It might mean nothing but all the time, this included, I had problems with recording the disk was nearly full.


----------



## rlinsurf (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi--

I just moved and my appt isn't for more than a week. I wanted to at least watch a couple of movies and news shows I recorded, but the only resolution I can get is 480...?

Is there some way to see these things in HD?

Thanks 

All My Best,
Jeffrey


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rlinsurf said:


> Hi--
> 
> I just moved and my appt isn't for more than a week. I wanted to at least watch a couple of movies and news shows I recorded, but the only resolution I can get is 480...?
> 
> ...


What DVR are you using? If you have an R22, the best resolution you can get is 480p when using HDMI or Component connections.

- Merg


----------



## rlinsurf (Mar 2, 2008)

The Merg said:


> What DVR are you using? If you have an R22, the best resolution you can get is 480p when using HDMI or Component connections.
> 
> - Merg


No, it's an r-21, and I was watching everything at 1080i before I disconnected.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

I set a manual recording for the mens basketball team against China this morning on NBC and also have a series recording for Fox News Sunday at the same time. Luckily NBC was the live tuner, because when I turned it on a little after 10:00 the program was in the playlist but there was no way to play it. 

I know it recorded OK because when I finally deleted it the available space went up by 2%, which is about right for a 3-hr recording.When I selected the program it said it was recorded at 9:00 AM, but the only option was "Done". The other menu entries were totally missing.

Since the HR20 has a 90 minute buffer, I was able to press Record and get the whole thing, but had to manually stop the recording since the scheduled program was 8 hours. If we had negative padding, I wouldn't have had to do that.

As a test, I did a manual recording on the same channel this afternoon, and that one recorded fine. One thing different about this morning's recording is that I updated it twice, once to change the start time and once to change the duration. Maybe it got messed up on one of those updates. The other difference was that something else started to record at the same time, although it doesn't seem likely that caused a problem.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I have 2 dvrs with d*. HR20/21. The UI of the 20 smokes the 21! Hitting a button on the 21's remote and it takes forever to bring up the guide. Try and scroll thru the 21 guide and it is slow as molasses! C'mon D* get this 21 moving!


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

Software = 0x255
Report 20080812-4239:

Was watching video and recording fine.... suddenly the video got choppy and the remote stopped responding. After about 3o seconds the remote started to respond and then the HR21-700 locked up. RBR and sent report. Almost seemed like the machine started processes some code in the background and could not keep up and then just crashed... hope the report helps.... Should really just have one site thread for report submission.


----------



## drdevi (Aug 23, 2008)

I installed a DirecTV Plus HDDVR 21-100 a while back. I noticed that when the unit was powered off, I could still hear it running. A few weeks later I got my electric bill which was significantly higher than normal. 

Does anyone know what the power consumption is on this unit in the on and off positions?

I called DirecTV but no one seemed to know and the manual doesn't have that information.

I'm just wondering if the DVR was responsible for the power increase. There were no other unusual power sinks that I know of.

Has anyone else noticed this?

Thanks


----------



## DonHac (Nov 22, 2007)

drdevi said:


> I installed a DirecTV Plus HDDVR 21-100 a while back. I noticed that when the unit was powered off, I could still hear it running. A few weeks later I got my electric bill which was significantly higher than normal.
> 
> Does anyone know what the power consumption is on this unit in the on and off positions?
> 
> ...


According to my Kill-a-Watt my HR21 uses ~37W, no matter whether it's running or in standby. That multiplies out to ~27kWh per month.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Sigh. I remember early on in the days of tivo having people unplug their tivo's when they werent watching them to cut down on the electricity use...


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

What exactly is the FORMAT button supposed to do on the HR21-700 while viewing 1080i content?

On mine the only thing that changes is the text box describing the format. The format of the content doesn't change.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

looter said:


> What exactly is the FORMAT button supposed to do on the HR21-700 while viewing 1080i content?
> 
> On mine the only thing that changes is the text box describing the format. The format of the content doesn't change.


i believe if you have native turned on & check mark all formats
from the main menu that it will cycle through all the formats...
you must have only 1080i checked...


----------



## teheidemann (Sep 9, 2008)

"If you have an R22, the best resolution you can get is 480p when using HDMI or Component connections."

The HR22 will only output 480p via HDMI or component??? How do you get higher rez connection, then?


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

teheidemann said:


> "If you have an R22, the best resolution you can get is 480p when using HDMI or Component connections."
> 
> The HR22 will only output 480p via HDMI or component??? How do you get higher rez connection, then?


R22=SD
HR22=HD


----------



## teheidemann (Sep 9, 2008)

DOH...


----------



## bwc28 (Sep 4, 2008)

I checked my HR21-100 on Wednesday and it downloaded version 0256 on 9/9/08. Any ideas what this update added/removed/changed/broke?


----------



## cccsdad (Oct 16, 2006)

I keep getting a "searching for Sat on 2" message, once I reset everything seems to be fine; any pending fixes for this?


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

*HR20-700*
After restarting my HR20 yesterday due to clock being 30 sec slow, my favorites lists were trashed. The names were there, but the channels were cleared.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

bwc28 said:


> I checked my HR21-100 on Wednesday and it downloaded version 0256 on 9/9/08. Any ideas what this update added/removed/changed/broke?


O256? Maybe this will solve my 771 issues.


----------



## Ron DBS (Oct 31, 2007)

Loss of favorites list on reboot seems to be occuring to me and others as well. Just started noticing this yesterday. 

See the "Restart, Custom Favs Gone" and "Channel up/down on remote not working" threads.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

bwc28 said:


> I checked my HR21-100 on Wednesday and it downloaded version 0256 on 9/9/08. Any ideas what this update added/removed/changed/broke?


Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There was a push to internal testers and I am surprised someone got it, but if they did it was a mistake. You can redownload 0x255 or leave it where it is and it should make no difference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Stuart, do you think this latest update(0255) has played havoc with these HR21-700 receivers and the 771 searching for sat error on tuner 2?


----------



## rynberg (Oct 6, 2006)

drdevi said:


> I installed a DirecTV Plus HDDVR 21-100 a while back. I noticed that when the unit was powered off, I could still hear it running.


How do you think it constantly records a 90-minute buffer or records your programs? The "power" button simply turns the video/audio outputs on and off.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

hunter65 said:


> Is there any truth to this?


I just got 0x256 today.


----------



## monkeyhouse (Sep 24, 2008)

tvjay said:


> Got 0x0255 this morning and boy is it an improvement! Everything is faster. The only problem I have is that I had to go in and turn off the new notice feature. That was annoying! As for loss of guide data, mine appears to be fine. My to do list is still the same as it was last night.


So you have an HR21-100 that is networked and you can use on demand, and the dvr, and all and you have no lockups? I'm using 0x255 and mine is only usable for a few hours without a reset.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

monkeyhouse said:


> So you have an HR21-100 that is networked and you can use on demand, and the dvr, and all and you have no lockups? I'm using 0x255 and mine is only usable for a few hours without a reset.]
> 
> That is certainly not normal behavior. You should not have to reset every day. You may want to look into getting a replacement.


----------



## monkeyhouse (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, I was just hoping to hear from anyone who has an HR21-100 that is networked and didn't have issues. No sense getting a different receiver if the problem is in the receiver, ya know?


----------



## randude (Feb 3, 2008)

monkeyhouse said:


> Yeah, I was just hoping to hear from anyone who has an HR21-100 that is networked and didn't have issues. No sense getting a different receiver if the problem is in the receiver, ya know?


Just got an HR22-100 as a second unit. I have always had issues when I connected my HR21-700 to the network, but with the new unit decided to give it another try. It's been about two weeks now and no network related lockups on the HR22!

Not sure how helpful this is, but I thought I would throw it out there.


----------

